# biliyorsun değil mi



## Mindlevery

Hi again!

*"Biliyorsun değil mi?"*

I know "biliyorsun" alone means "You know".
"değil" makes negative...*thinking*
And "mi" for question...

So does this whole sentence mean: "Don't you know?"
I somehow feel this is totally incorrect...

Please help...


----------



## Artigh

değil mi = isn't it? / doesn't it / don't you... etc

it's used at the end of the sentences, to make sure of the statement.

So; *Biliyorsun değil mi ? = You know it, right?*


----------



## Mindlevery

Aaa...
:-o
Çok teşekkür ederim!


----------



## dzien_dobry

as extra:

"don't you know" that as you said, means "bilmiyor musun?" in Turkish.
 good luck!!


----------



## acemi

Please correct me if wrong, but i think you can have: 

Biliyorsun değil mi ? 
You know, don't you?  

The phrase 'You know it, right?' seems to be slang.  Something you might hear people say (particularly in America) but not correct written English.  

Türk müsünüz?  Are you Turkish? 
Türk değil mi?  You are Turkish, aren't you? 

Kırmızı değil mi?   İt is red isn't it?


----------



## Volcano

acemi said:


> Please correct me if wrong, but i think you can have:
> 
> Biliyorsun değil mi ?
> You know, don't you?
> 
> The phrase 'You know it, right?' seems to be slang.  Something you might hear people say (particularly in America) but not correct written English.
> 
> Türk müsünüz?  Are you Turkish?
> Türk değil mi?  You are Turkish, aren't you?
> 
> Kırmızı değil mi?   İt is red isn't it?



*Yes, you are right.

You know, don't you ?*


----------



## Artigh

acemi said:


> Please correct me if wrong, but i think you can have:
> 
> Biliyorsun değil mi ?
> You know, don't you?
> 
> The phrase 'You know it, right?' seems to be slang.  Something you might hear people say (particularly in America) but not correct written English.
> 
> Türk müsünüz?  Are you Turkish?
> Türk değil mi?  You are Turkish, aren't you?
> 
> Kırmızı değil mi?   İt is red isn't it?




You are right. Frankly, I didn't bother giving a formal counterpart in english. I just wanted to give him an idea. So long as people understand the notion, they can change some words into whatever the context requires. But of course, the one you suggested is more correct.


----------



## ukuca

acemi said:


> *Türksünüz *değil mi?  You are Turkish, aren't you?



O Türk, değil mi? _He's Turkish, isn't he/she?_
Siz Türksünüz, değil mi ? / Sen Türksün, değil mi?_ You are Turkish, aren't you? _


----------



## acemi

Thanks ukuca 
i thought there was something missing...


----------

